# Wetter-Script



## Tsutsu (21. April 2006)

Ich hab jezt 2 Komplette Tage nach einem Funktionierenden Wetter Script gegoogelt und nur Müll rausbekommen^^ Entweder haben die scripts nicht geklappt,oder man hat einfach einen Link gesehen,der ins Leere führte. Ich benutze Mirc, und würde es gerne auch dadrüber laufen lassen. Danke im vorraus, Tsutsu


----------



## DonMarkeZ (25. April 2006)

Lies dir mal Punkt 4 durch   Könnte dich natürlich auch falsch verstehen, allerdings denke ich , dass es genau das ist, was du möchtest  Hast du schoneinmal Hier vorbeigeschaut 
oder hier? (Anmeldung erforderlich, allerdings kostenlos)
Gruss


----------



## MasterJM (26. April 2006)

DonMarkeZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lies dir mal Punkt 4 durch   Könnte dich natürlich auch falsch verstehen, allerdings denke ich , dass es genau das ist, was du möchtest  Hast du schoneinmal Hier vorbeigeschaut
> oder hier? (Anmeldung erforderlich, allerdings kostenlos)
> Gruss



Er benutzt ja mIRC dafür und das kann mit TCL Scripten nichts anfagen.

MfG


----------



## Tsutsu (26. April 2006)

Jo,so siehts aus.^^


----------



## nephix (26. April 2006)

Ändert doch trozdem nichts am Punkt 4


----------



## DonMarkeZ (26. April 2006)

Achso, ja....vergessen :suspekt: 
Naja egal ^^ Aber wie geht es denn dan zu realisieren ? Mir ist nur die Lösung per Eggdrop bekannt.


----------



## MasterJM (26. April 2006)

Über Sockets halt, aber ich kenn kein Script dafür,
weils jeder normale Mensch für sowas einen Eggdrop hat und nimmt.


----------

